# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Dwayne "THE ROCK" Johnson

## AustrianOAK14

does anybody know what kind of steroids this guys takes? his arms are big in the rundown, also does anyone have his workout regimen

----------


## SMYL_GR8

He works out at my gym in Weston, FL. As for gear, I think he's natural. Seriously. I went to UM (as did he) and he's not much bigger than he was then.

As for the workout regimen, he switches it up. I think he tailors it to whatever shape he needs to be in. He bulked up for the Scorpion King, for example. He also does a lot of plyometrics with the UM track and football teams and Miami Dolphins.

His gym stuff doesn't look out of the ordinary, typical heavy weights, 4sets X 3-4movements per part, usually followed by 30 minutes of light cardio.

BTW, you CANNOT talk to him within the gym doors--he don't play that!

----------


## AustrianOAK14

yeah the bro is big how many inches are his arms?? im sure hes done steorids in teh past though. thats badas he trains in your gym, and the bros skin is ****ing clear as ****

----------


## R.Gotti

> he is part samoan, a geneticly gifted people. they're HUGE. regular samoans, walking down the street, are often 220lbs, without lifting. the biggest lineman on my friends high school football team was a samoan... girl.



WTF break it down  :Don't know:   :Don't know:  MR.samoan

----------


## Jack87

Dwayne had at least one very bad case of gyno from steroid use when
he first got into the WWF and also weighed about 265-275lbs and had
alot of water rentention... Trust me he juiced as do almost all of the
Pro Wrestlers... He did go clean since he's been focusing on his movie
career and has dropped down to around 220-230lbs and is much leaner

----------


## Xavier_4446

He's admitted to juicing before when he was in high school for football and when he started the WWF

----------


## AustrianOAK14

the guys arms are big

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

For sure he juiced. He had some bad gyno. He even had his glands removed. You can see the scarring and the pocket left behind.

----------


## TexasFitnessGirl

> he is part samoan, a geneticly gifted people. they're HUGE. regular samoans, walking down the street, are often 220lbs, without lifting. the biggest lineman on my friends high school football team was a samoan... girl.


My son had to play a football team in Jr High, they had a samoan girl on the team - that was the only name I heard over the loudspeaker she was bad ass. Not to change the subject but after the game I went up to her dad and said how gifted she was and asked him how he would ever have the nerve to have her play football on this level? He said "Look at her, she sure as hell aint gonna be a cheerleader"!

----------


## Superhuman

what about Vin Diesel?

----------


## Aku

You know a couple of months back, I think it was on GQ magazine, or one of those men mags, had a breakdown on the Rocks work-out schedule. His trainer was giving out the specifics. Had Rock doing body parts twice a week. I wish I could remember which mag it was.... but, I'm sure someone on here had saw it....
Aku

----------


## AustrianOAK14

id say his arms are what 19" 20's???

----------


## SMYL_GR8

Those magazine article workouts are usually not exactly on point. The featured athlete is often trying to fill pages without giving the "real deal" workout. I'm basing this on other pro athletes/celebs I know that have been featured, so I wouldn't take his magazine workout to heart.

My dad's arms are 19", Rock's are definitely bigger than his, 21" maybe. Trust me, his calves are most impressive. I was on a treadmill behind his treadmill and his calves flexing was hypnotizing!

----------


## AustrianOAK14

yeah i saw him on punked his calves are big dude

----------


## AustrianOAK14

personally i think hes still on the stuff

----------


## AustrianOAK14

does anyone know how big rocks arms are i wouldnt mind having an athletic body like his...im not gay but i think you could get lots of girls with an athletic type like his

----------


## RockSolid

Samoans are naturally gifted in size. I seen Samoans personally and most as huge, stocky. Many of them arent that muscular, but fat.

I am sure Rock did juice before. But his genetics also helped.

----------


## CarvedFromStone

> what about Vin Diesel?


Vin disel is gay, i know this for a fact i have a friend that is a famous celeb. and her roomate used to be vin disels assistant and used confirms from personal experience that he is for sure gay

----------


## AustrianOAK14

samoans are pretty big

----------


## MsHeadBanger

LOL at Vin being gay. I knew there was a reason I didn't like him.

----------


## AverageJoe

the rock is a prick in person, I was disapointed

----------


## AustrianOAK14

averagejoe where did you meet dwayne at??

----------


## AverageJoe

powerhouse gym in louisville, ky (when he was outside leaving) I said hey rock im a big fan with a little wave!! nothing loud or obscene ,He looked at me like I was dirt., I didnt expect a conversation just a smile or something?
oh well?

----------


## craneboy

wasnt vin disel dating mariah carey?

----------


## AustrianOAK14

does anybody have the rocks stats?

----------


## Superhuman

dude, why are you so friggin obsessed with the Rock?  :Don't know:

----------


## AustrianOAK14

> dude, why are you so friggin obsessed with the Rock?



sounds like it, but he has respectable size and definately a figure i look up to...sorry to sound like i jock the guy,just curious what his stats are bro

----------


## catabolic kid

> the guys arms are big


Calm down, his arms are not that big.

----------


## GQ-Bouncer

I think that people should bare in mind, most people in professional athletic careers such as football or wrestling HAVE to take steroids in order to stay competitive. (show me an NFL starting lineman who doesn't juice)

genetically i don't know how they could be bigger, except mabey in that region they are predominantly mesomorphic with slightly larger bone-density

----------


## Therocksbiggestfan

allright as u can all tell by my name the rock is my idol...i think he is amazing...and the rock has done steroids he admitted to it on an E show...he did them for 2 years prior to entering the wwe and then 1 year into the wwe....now he is clean and as for his workout mens health had an article on it....

----------


## AustrianOAK14

in the rundown at teh beginning it has rock list as 6'4 220! he looks at least 240 in that movie am i the only that thinks this??

----------


## phwSSJ

Why are all of yall on the rocks nuts?

He is nothing special.

And vin is big fag. He is a sorry actor, and his tough guy immage is weak!

----------


## firstinmia

> Those magazine article workouts are usually not exactly on point. The featured athlete is often trying to fill pages without giving the "real deal" workout. I'm basing this on other pro athletes/celebs I know that have been featured, so I wouldn't take his magazine workout to heart.
> 
> My dad's arms are 19", Rock's are definitely bigger than his, 21" maybe. Trust me, his calves are most impressive. I was on a treadmill behind his treadmill and his calves flexing was hypnotizing!


Yep I say his arms are like 21" but again he is one BIG MOTHER. I to saw him to at the gym in weston I was going there for a few month and I saw him 2 or 3 times , during the morning hours.....

----------


## BOUNCER

> what about Vin Diesel?


What about Brad Pitt  :Strong Smiley:  

 :LOL:

----------


## catabolic kid

Yeah, the rock is samoan and samoans are big and all that...but the rocks dad was extremely muscular- much thicker and more ripped than the rock, but not as tall.

----------


## AustrianOAK14

i look up to the rock the guy seems to be a hit with all the women and young girls, also i find him a good model and inspiration for myself

----------


## DEMONSathleet

yeah , the rock is the man, hes just soo freakin kool dude, especially in wwf. crazy

----------


## AustrianOAK14

i think a body like his is achieveable for me at least

----------

